# The Registry Collection



## mjs (Feb 10, 2007)

The properties included in this collection are truly top notch.
You are a member if you own one that is listed in their portfolio.  
The property you own, the size of the unit, and the week you give them determines the number of points you get to trade into the other properties. All is posted and up front.
Here is the job for us Tuggers.-Assume buying mainly to trade with The Registry Collection
Which property should I buy--things to consider
     1)Purchase price
     2)maintainence fees
     3)How many points I get for the week I trade
     4)How many weeks per year will I get with this

There has to be a diamond in the ruff in one of the 60 or so properties.
Resale?
Mark


----------



## travelguy (Feb 10, 2007)

*Registry Collection*

I looked at the Registry Collection briefly before joining High Country Club.  Here are the two issues that made me stop considering the Registry Collection even before I got to price, exchange problems, etc.

1. The one Registry Collection property that I'm familiar with is The Owners Club at Hilton Head.  IMHO, this is not one of the top timeshares on HHI let alone a Destination Club quality property.  The property is not even close to the ocean.

2. The Registry Collection is closely associated with (or owned by) RCI.  Enough said.


I crossed the Registry Collection off the list of potential luxury vacation property purchases and moved on, ending up with a High Country Club membership


----------



## GregGH (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello Mark

 Elite Alliance  could also be an option.   I think this 'high end trading company' stuff will develop over a couple of years ...which can seem frustratingly slow - but these things develop slowly.

I was also told that some real estate site ( like Tri West I think ) are developing a rental option for the higher end fractionals and clubs that allow owners to rent.  Many "Destination Clubs" do not allow you to rent or in many cases give to your friends - they want you or your spouse there with guests.

I took a look at some of Registry Clubs locations --and some are very nice looking indeed ( if there is one weed amoung the flowers - skip it )

Also - you can own a higher end unit and they will allow you to trade ( I have NOT done so yet ) - they just can't show the property on the web page as the owners of the development do not participate.  Call them.

Looking forward to anyone replying on their first hand experience with Registry or similar.

Regards
Greg


----------



## GregGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Mod's ???

any chance this thread can be merged with .....   http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95687

Have one bigger thread helps all concerned

Thanks

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2011)

This info. is from 2007 - it's 4 years old and probably out of date.


----------



## espnlola@msn.com (May 31, 2011)

GregGH said:


> Hello Mark
> 
> Elite Alliance  could also be an option.   I think this 'high end trading company' stuff will develop over a couple of years ...which can seem frustratingly slow - but these things develop slowly.
> 
> ...



We bought into the registry collection at summerbay, however we had to change our ownership from Orlando to Marco Island (Sunset Cove). This resort is  in the registry collection, but we have to advise them ahead of time if we are going to use it for the year. If not we can then put our points into rci or SummerBay Crown Club and insted of one week we can exchange for 3 or more weeks per year. We find that there is no benefits in belonging to the Registry collection if I don't deposit my week.


----------



## RichardL (Apr 27, 2012)

*Registry club vs. High Country Club*

I just joined the Registry club.  I consider its connection to RCI to be a plus.  I have not deposited or traded yet, but I have nothing to really loose since the developer provides a 2 year membership and my property also has a similar deal with Resort2Resort.  I saw the reference above that a member preferred High Country Club, so I just googled and read about that company going bankrupt.  So the comparison is simple.  Next month I will deposit 2 weeks into the Registry and if necessary go on the waiting list at 2-4 locations that look very promising.  Also trading 1 week for multiply weeks say within the DVC looks like a deal that is promising.


----------

